# Align - Probiotic



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

I have had alternating IBS for years. After a stomach virus, either I had acute gastritis or IBS D for over two months. I had a battery of tests and all came back negative. I had tried Digestive Advantage, eating only very, very, safe foods - eliminating fats, red meat, sugars, fruitose, insoluable fiber, artificial sweetners, etc. and nothing helped. No matter what I ate, I still had diarrhea or very, very soft stools - and at least 3 or more per day - UNTIL I started Align. Even after the first pill, I had relief - no urge to have to go to the bathroom. Now after 4 day's worth - I still am feeling great - eating without getting sick and going normally. Now, I have not yet added any of the foods I had eliminated - but at least now I can eat them and feel good! Maybe in the next few weeks, I will get up the nerve to try adding some foods back in my diet - but for now, it is wonderful to just feel so good!Align is running a special right now - they have added an additional week of probiotics for the same price.


----------



## HopefulG235 (Sep 16, 2010)

Hi catarific Thank you for sharing your experience with the probiotics. Ive been looking around but there are sooooo many out there that it makes it hard to choose. I will take a look at Align.Im glad that you are feeling better. And yes taking small steps is best


----------



## catarific (Oct 6, 2010)

If you are looking to try Align, we found that you can purchase it at Amazon - and it is much less expensive than in the local pharmacies - even Walmart and Sam's Club!


----------

